

Ask HN: What should I know about becoming a contractor? - gringomorcego

I'm losing my mind at work, thking about becoming a contractor to help bootstrap my startup.<p>I'm thinking of pumping out some Django/Twitter bootstrap sites for some local businesses. What should I know before I start? What books cover the details? What tips should more people know? How do I handle my finances myself?
======
amoore
\- Double your rate

\- get a written contract

\- get paid in regular intervals

\- document everything

------
PonyGumbo
Get a 50% deposit before you begin work. That 50% should be enough that you
won't be completely screwed if they never wrap up the project.

If your goal is really to bootstrap your startup, your best bet is probably to
hang on to the day job as long as possible - if only for the predictability of
income.

------
debacle
You'll spend about twice as much time doing non-billable work than you think
you will.

------
chives
-Taxes.

-Don't try to do everything yourself at first, if you can out source it for a nominal fee, do it. Focus on your circle of competence.

-Get a written contract. Always. No matter what. Not kidding.

